# DIY AGA 6.6 gallon rimless



## MartialTheory (Dec 20, 2007)

I just took off the rims on my 5.5 gallon tank. I tried to take off the silcon but its crazy. It seems like I can never completely take it off. 

Is there any solvent I can use to rub it off?

Also I plan to make this a high light tank. Any light suggestions for a 5.5 gallon tank?


----------



## luckydud13 (Oct 10, 2008)

Like plants? or Fish?


----------



## MartialTheory (Dec 20, 2007)

I'm focusing on growing plants and I am going to keep shrimps in it.

By high light tank, it means high tech tank


----------



## Indignation (Mar 9, 2008)

I set-up a tank just like what you described about 6 months ago. (high tech 5.5 gallon shrimp tank - co2, EI, good light)

First, the silicone. I bought some silicone-specific remover at Home Depot, and rubbed that on, then spent 4 hours with a razor blade scraping. Lots of patience and elbow grease, and you'll get it all.

Second, the light. I originally had one of the 27 watt home depot desk lights over the tank, but wasn't happy with the coverage. I always really liked waterfaller's tanks, and i noticed she had a 2x24watt T5HO Current Nova Extreme spanned over 2 of her cubes, and i figured while it may overhang a little, it would work well for me. 
It did. After being overcome by thread algae, I ended up pulling both bulbs out, and putting a single Giesemann Midday bulb in. The results are awesome, tomorrow I'll put up some pictures of the tank. Lots of high-light plants growing well, no more algae, with RCS and amanos as occupants.

Looking back, my lighting solution was pretty expensive for a small tank - close to $100, all told. but the results are amazing, and the single giesemann bulb keeps algae away and plants growing great.


----------



## luckydud13 (Oct 10, 2008)

I am planning the same. I personally like the home depot light and think it should work well.


----------

